# Can you go over due after previous C Section?



## katieandfras

Hi all!

Questions inthe title really?

I am hoping for a VBAC but after googling the same question alot of people have said you cant be induced if you ve already had a section so have to have another one if you dont give birth by your due date?

Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## YoungMummy08

i was told i can be induced, different hospital have different poilcys your best bet is to ask your consultant x


----------



## chele

I've heard both. I want to VBAC and am discussing this when I eventually see my consultant


----------



## tristansmum

you can be induced but the risks of uterus rupture is higher and they will only do certain parts of it. all depends on the hospital. its is fine to go overdue if you have the "normal" lower c section. if you hd a higher abdominal vertical section they don't want to getting too big as again you can rupture... that is why appart from in a few emergencys they no longer do a section like that.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Most hospitals prefer not to induce VBACers as the risk of UR increases. Synthetic oxytocin causes unnaturally strong contractions which often don't build over time in the way natural ones do. If you go past your due date you can go for expectant management. This is daily monitoring of baby, cord and placenta and so long as they are all happy then there is no need to not wait for your body to go into spontaneous labour. Most Women will have by 42 weeks or not much after which is why it's a bit barmy being induced with all its associated risks to mother and baby at 40+10!


----------



## SaraAbi

I was told that there are certains ways of induction that are safer than others, and that my hospital would if needed but it may just be my hospital...


----------



## hannahx

In the trust i work they will give the prostin pessarie to ripen the cervix and then break waters when possible but they wont use the syntocinon drip xx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

You can just say 'no'! :D
I'm planning to wait until my body goes into labour naturally (as long as LO is ok, of course). The consultant wanted me to book a scheduled CS for 42wks (I talked her round - she wanted CS at 10 days past EDD), but I didn't make an app, as I didn't want to feel that I was on a time limit. She said they would try to break my waters, then could give me synto drip (which I would refuse, as it vastly increases your risk of rupture) and then if labour didn't start I would have CS.
Anyway - if i make it to 42 weeks then I'm going to having monitoring of placenta and LO's heart-rate, and if all is well, just sit tight.
Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## caz81

My hospital will break waters but nothing else due to the risks. Ive got an app from 40+10 to try and break my waters, if it doesnt work will be another section


----------



## chuck

induction by use of pit and/or synto increases the risk of UR so it is preferable to avoid however you may be offered sweeps or AROM to start things if you want to.

I'd hang on in there even past 42 weeks if cord blood flow is ok (you can ask for monitoring) you are far more likely to labour well if you go into labour when you and you baby are ready.


----------



## Celesse

I'll be declining induction and repeat c-section if I get to 42weeks and will be opting for monitoring instead. If this baby is ok at 42 weeks I see no reason to either induce or have an elective section, where the risks are far greater than going over, especially with monitoring. 

You most definatley don't have to have a section if you go over. You dont have to have anything. Every single procedure, from a blood test, to an internal, to a c-section is your choice and something you have to agree to. Doctors and Midwives can only advise you on your options, although they like to put it like you don't have a choice.


----------



## solutions

Great job. Well depending on how they induce your labor. They could hook up an IV and start pitocin which will start contractions. They could also break your water which will hopefully speed up the process. There is also something they put inside to soften your cervix. I don't know much about this one since it was not performed on me. If your water breaks, but the labor isn't progressing, they will perform a c-section usually after 12-24 hours. any longer and they risk infection in you and the baby.
They have said that they cannot induce me because of the previous c/section, and the last thing I want is to go overdue, because it does increase the chances of an emergency c/section happening; this is what I am trying to avoid. Thanks.


----------



## lolababes

Yes! I was induced at 40+14 with DS#1 (3yr after my first c/s).

This LO however they wouldnt induce me as I was going for VBA2C but I went into labour and had him on my due date.

ETA: the induction was awful and I ended up having him 17days late by emcs. If you can avoid it do xx


----------



## TiredNurse27

If baby isn't here by 41 weeks I'll be requesting an elective c-section but they'll induce me if I wanted them to. I'm finding agree to a VBAC let alone being induced also.


----------



## katieandfras

Thanks for all the replies! Gosh cant believe how much it differs from area to area!

I just dont want to be in a position where it gets to 42 weeks and I cant be induced so Ill have a mega baby to push out and then end up having a c section anyway!

In some ways I think if I got 2 40 weeks+ and there was no sign of baby id rather just hve the c section 

Does anyone know what the odds are of having a successful vbacafter c section? I had an Emergency one first time due to DD heartrate being 190 and herhead in a funny position?


----------



## chuck

katieandfras said:


> Does anyone know what the odds are of having a successful vbacafter c section? I had an Emergency one first time due to DD heartrate being 190 and herhead in a funny position?

Same as any first time Mum..around 75%

HOWEVER there will be some factors that affect the outcome -

If you are going to a hospital check out their VBAC success rates they will vary from place to place.

Are you fit and healthy?

Is your pregnancy complicated?

Did you labour and dilate last time?

...loads so your own personal chances of success will also vary, but if you are fit and healthy and have had an uncomplicated pregnancy and you did in face go into labour and dilated some then your chances are generally higher as your body knows what to do and is very able to do it.

Support is a major one, unless you are one stubborn bitch (like me) you need emotional support make sure you have people around you who will help you in any way get what you want.

I had my husband and Mum not wanting me to HBAC they were scared and not backing me up but I did it anyway - I realised I am the only one who can make it happen and I did.


----------



## Nikki_d72

katieandfras said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Gosh cant believe how much it differs from area to area!
> 
> I just dont want to be in a position where it gets to 42 weeks and I cant be induced so Ill have a mega baby to push out and then end up having a c section anyway!
> 
> In some ways I think if I got 2 40 weeks+ and there was no sign of baby id rather just hve the c section
> 
> Does anyone know what the odds are of having a successful vbacafter c section? I had an Emergency one first time due to DD heartrate being 190 and herhead in a funny position?

Going over doesn't neccessarily result in a huge baby anyway. Have a look at the Home and Natural Birthing section, for the thread on VBAC info, it's very good, Chuck put it all together for us, there's loads of links to info there. If you for some reason got to 42+ weeks and couldn't birth your baby (unlikely), at least you'd know you gave it your best shot and labouring first if at all possible helps to prepare the baby for the outside world, leading to less problems with breathing, feeding etc.


----------



## chuck

Here it is..
https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/658839-vbac-info-support.html

PLease feel free to add to the thread and post links there I will collect them up and put them in the first one.

I need good VBAC/HBAC stories/vids etc, including ones that end in CS that are positive.


----------

